# Big al's oakville tank riot madness on aquarium kits



## sig

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-acc...T-MADNESS-ON-AQUARIUM-KITS-W0QQAdIdZ346663614

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## PACMAN

wow, $15,000 ($15K) for their 300G saltwater tank as is? Thats nutz!


----------



## carmenh

And that doesn't include lights (as per their sign in-store...)


----------



## zenafish

So, what's really up with them? Are they closing/moving?


----------



## zenafish

BTW Who has $100K free hanging around doing nothing to swing on the shark tank? LOL


----------



## carmenh

My guess would be making room for the new format with birds, small animals, and pet supplies, like the Scarb location...


----------



## Chromey

The worst part, I cant get mad at BA for stepping in over their head again, By trying to keep more animals under thier roof.

Id like to say "stick to what you know" but just cant.


----------



## mrobson

maybe they need the $ to fix the roof the last time i was there it was leaking all over the place


----------



## PACMAN

carmenh said:


> And that doesn't include lights (as per their sign in-store...)


whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaatttttttt???

that's hardly a deal


----------



## Will

Rumour I heard: The lease is up in April (!!!) and the whole block is being torn down for an apartment. That company's model showroom has been behind Big Al's for a couple years now...


----------



## poobar

PACMAN said:


> wow, $15,000 ($15K) for their 300G saltwater tank as is? Thats nutz!


And how do you move something like that!!

I am sure that once emptied, torn down, moved it wouldn't look anything like the picture


----------



## PACMAN

poobar said:


> And how do you move something like that!!
> 
> I am sure that once emptied, torn down, moved it wouldn't look anything like the picture


+1 agree It would be a bad logistical nightmare lol

I wonder where big als will move to then.

on a side note.....

15K aquarium? or 15K car?


----------



## Chromey

Or build it yoursell with good products, Rather then BA's Crap.

for 15K you can have a really nice 300DD


----------



## zenafish

Will said:


> Rumour I heard: The lease is up in April (!!!) and the whole block is being torn down for an apartment.


that was my guess also...I hope they're simply gonna move but not close down for good


----------



## Bwhiskered

The big round salt tank is also for sale. All the tanks get cut apart on the seams and reconstructed at a new location.


----------



## zfarsh

one of the workers told me they are moving, didnt know where though.


----------



## endlessblue

I wonder if they would sell the corals in that 300gal? Separately?


----------



## spas

Yup - that is what they told me as well... they are closing in April - he didn't know where they are moving to so expect some "big" sales in the next few weeks...

Steve


----------



## zfarsh

too bad all my purchases are already made!!!


----------



## G.H. Dorr

They are moving summer 2012.


----------



## Syed

Interesting info guys. Can't wait for massive sales before the move (hopefully).


----------



## endlessblue

Think there livestock will be sent to other stores? Or discounted?


----------



## Chromey

didnt think many people would risk buying the livestock from BAs


----------



## HOWsMom

Chromey said:


> didnt think many people would risk buying the livestock from BAs


Why not ?
I'm in Oshawa, and seem to have Big Al's or PetSmart for fish available.


----------



## Syed

Chromey said:


> didnt think many people would risk buying the livestock from BAs


Yeah there livestock can be sub par, not to mention the dying/dead tangs I see with every visit. 

Regardless, a discount on fish, coral and inverts would be awesome.


----------



## Chromey

I should say more, I have bought FW from BAs that lived. Nothing SW lives for me from big als.

Everything ive gotten from Other SW stores, ALL live.
I havent lost a fish OR coral from ORG.


----------



## Syed

Personally so far from big al's marine livestock it's been 50/50.


----------



## mrobson

Chromey said:


> didnt think many people would risk buying the livestock from BAs


you cant just paint them all with one brush, i frequently purchase from BA's hamilton and oakville with out any issues. As long as you make sure the shipment isnt new and they are eating properly you shouldnt have any issues provided you follow the proper acclimatization steps.


----------



## Chromey

I have no issues with the selection, I have lots of issues with the conditions.

Ive tested water from 3 locations, 550Cal/13-16 Alk/780 Mg. 
The water was tested 4 times with 3 diffrent testing kits.

Ive even brought BAs water into 2 reef shops asking them to test my water.

Take my advice anyway you like it.


----------



## Syed

mrobson said:


> you cant just paint them all with one brush, i frequently purchase from BA's hamilton and oakville with out any issues. As long as you make sure the shipment isnt new and they are eating properly you shouldnt have any issues provided you follow the proper acclimatization steps.


Yeah you just have to be cautious when buying from BA's. If you are it pays off, my current livestock that I've bought are all healthy so far.


----------



## mkblitz

Most of the Big Al's FW i've bought have lasted (north york location). I don't think they're the cleanest LFS out there but I certainly don't think you are going to get DOA fish. FW that is. I don't have SW.


----------



## BettaBeats

Will said:


> Rumour I heard: The lease is up in April (!!!) and the whole block is being torn down for an apartment. That company's model showroom has been behind Big Al's for a couple years now...


City bought the land and sold to developers. the store has to move and they want to change format for a bit. personally, i loved that location! the shark tank with the moray was awesome.

what's going to happen with ORG?


----------



## vaporize

BettaBeats said:


> City bought the land and sold to developers. the store has to move and they want to change format for a bit. personally, i loved that location! the shark tank with the moray was awesome.
> 
> what's going to happen with ORG?


ORG is going to follow BA 'soon enough'  Where exactly is it moving to?


----------



## Chromey

The only thing thats saving the land that ORG is on.... The tracks right behind it.

Not enough land to build anything and keep parking.

Either way, Ill follow ORG if they do move.


----------



## zfarsh

By ORG, you guys mean the Organic Garage right? Personnaly, I am not happy about all this, it was really convenient for me to visit both BA and ORG being so close togheter....


----------



## zfarsh

For the unhealthy fish mentioned from BA, yes, that is possible, and one should consider doing a quarantine of new fish for a few weeks. Of course, that might not be easy for salt water fish....


----------



## carmenh

Oakville Reef Gallery. It's in the same plaza as Organic Garage. Both great stores 



zfarsh said:


> By ORG, you guys mean the Organic Garage right? Personnaly, I am not happy about all this, it was really convenient for me to visit both BA and ORG being so close togheter....


----------



## zfarsh

yea, but that is only salt water


----------



## altcharacter

zfarsh said:


> yea, but that is only salt water


Is there any other type of aquarium?


----------



## Chromey

altcharacter said:


> Is there any other type of aquarium?


I second that...
To be Honest I heard talk that ORG might be bring in FW stuff soon.


----------



## zfarsh

haha, good one, but i only have freshwater fish / shrimp .

You mentioned the ORG will bring back FW stuff. So i guess the ORG is not the Organic Garage after all, but the marine shop close to it.


----------



## Chromey

I dont wanna start rumors, But it was said while i was in house. If it goes through, I dont know.


----------



## BettaBeats

I have a couple ins with BA's in Scarb so I usually don't mind taking a trip out there when they get a good shipment. Saturday mornings are best I've found for coral stock, by Sunday they've been picked through.

The tanks at BA Oakville were quite the sight! The freshwater set ups were spectacular and I don't doubt a restaurant or hotel or evena private home might buy one of the tanks. 

ORG is great, and they have far better prices on livestock than BA.. I'll admit that. I picked up a huge zoa colony for $40 when a smaller rock at BA would have been the same.
However, if I ever find a $15 frag of zoas or shrooms at BA's (and it does happen), I tend to pick them up.


----------



## zfarsh

very sad news people, Big Al Oakville will be shutting down for good.... I thought they were relocating, but no. The one in Mississauga has a staff that is not too cheerfull, and i always felt good coming to the one in Oakville. This was one of my favorate place to come by in Oakville, I will miss this place alot.

There used stuff will be on sale probably at crazy deals, but most likely not their new stuff, which will go back to warehouse or other stores.


----------



## vaporize

zfarsh said:


> very sad news people, Big Al Oakville will be shutting down for good.... I thought they were relocating, but no. The one in Mississauga has a staff that is not too cheerfull, and i always felt good coming to the one in Oakville. This was one of my favorate place to come by in Oakville, I will miss this place alot.
> 
> There used stuff will be on sale probably at crazy deals, but most likely not their new stuff, which will go back to warehouse or other stores.


Wow guess BA is hurting because of the economy too

Know when they will be selling their "used stuff" ?


----------



## mrobson

vaporize said:


> Wow guess BA is hurting because of the economy too
> 
> Know when they will be selling their "used stuff" ?


naw i was talking to one of the fish room guys, apparently the owner made a ton of cash selling the land and has no interest in opening a new location. There is a slim chance they might open a new location but at this point its looking grim.


----------



## vaporize

mrobson said:


> naw i was talking to one of the fish room guys, apparently the owner made a ton of cash selling the land and has no interest in opening a new location. There is a slim chance they might open a new location but at this point its looking grim.


So that means BA Oakville business is hurting  Selling the land and cash in on the land is one thing, but if you run a successful business in Oakville, why wouldn't you open the shop at a cheaper location especially when you have already won all those customers for 10+ years, everybody in Oakville knows you. Especially being BA is already the market leader (in terms of retail coverage).

Leaving the market is just leaving money for your competition (if you are very successful).

So when are they starting their liquidation sales?


----------



## carmenh

I'm not sure when they're closing, but they are definitely still getting in orders. I was there today and they had merchandise that they previously did not have. Trying to get a kick at the "closing sale" shoppers...


----------



## Rappyfly

vaporize said:


> So that means BA Oakville business is hurting  Selling the land and cash in on the land is one thing, but if you run a successful business in Oakville, why wouldn't you open the shop at a cheaper location especially when you have already won all those customers for 10+ years, everybody in Oakville knows you. Especially being BA is already the market leader (in terms of retail coverage).
> 
> Leaving the market is just leaving money for your competition (if you are very successful).
> 
> So when are they starting their liquidation sales?


Do you think 10 years are enough to recover the initial investment and making profit when they put up the the store? When Scarborough big als moved, they had a store ready like 2 months before the lease ended. If the oakville's business continues, a new location shall be selected now.

They are trying tonsell their fix assets now. If they sell their holding tanks, it is game over.


----------



## mrobson

vaporize said:


> So that means BA Oakville business is hurting  Selling the land and cash in on the land is one thing, but if you run a successful business in Oakville, why wouldn't you open the shop at a cheaper location especially when you have already won all those customers for 10+ years, everybody in Oakville knows you. Especially being BA is already the market leader (in terms of retail coverage).
> 
> Leaving the market is just leaving money for your competition (if you are very successful).
> 
> So when are they starting their liquidation sales?


The guy made enough money off the land sale were he doesn't need to reopen a store he can just go off and enjoy his cash instead of tying it up in a new store and dealing with the headaches of running a business. Im hoping someone else see's the need for a new store and steps in, luckily the reef store should be opening soon. Ive even heard rumors that the guy from ORG is starting to get sick of owning the store, its not from the horses mouth so i'm hoping there's nothing to it.


----------



## carmenh

Do we know for sure that they owned the land rather than rented? If they rented, which many/most businesses do, it's an investor/landlord who is pocketing the cash and running.

BA's Oakville (and Mississauga and Scarborough and ?) are corporate. Either way, they either just decided that Oakville isn't worth the hassle and/or they're banking on people driving to Mississauga for lack of another Oakville alternative...

I was there last week and heard the manager telling someone that they were still looking for another location but that there would be a gap and that, in the meantime, most of the staff would be moving to Mississauga.

Who knows. They sucked a lot of the time but for tanks, FW, and general not-high-end hardware, there isn't much else in the area...



mrobson said:


> The guy made enough money off the land sale were he doesn't need to reopen a store he can just go off and enjoy his cash instead of tying it up in a new store and dealing with the headaches of running a business. Im hoping someone else see's the need for a new store and steps in, luckily the reef store should be opening soon. Ive even heard rumors that the guy from ORG is starting to get sick of owning the store, its not from the horses mouth so i'm hoping there's nothing to it.


----------



## vaporize

mrobson said:


> The guy made enough money off the land sale were he doesn't need to reopen a store he can just go off and enjoy his cash instead of tying it up in a new store and dealing with the headaches of running a business. Im hoping someone else see's the need for a new store and steps in, luckily the reef store should be opening soon. Ive even heard rumors that the guy from ORG is starting to get sick of owning the store, its not from the horses mouth so i'm hoping there's nothing to it.


TRUE  It's not only the guy at ORG is getting sick of it of LFS retail, same as the guys on dundas street, kennedy rd, hwy 7.


----------



## falcans

I heard from a fellow person thats a manger he doesnt even no big ales will last in canada us closed what 4 years ago?


----------



## vaporize

falcans said:


> I heard from a fellow person thats a manger he doesnt even no big ales will last in canada us closed what 4 years ago?


what ingrish?


----------



## falcans

vaporize said:


> what ingrish?


sorry the manager in kitcherner we were talking about how high there prices were lol god pets mart beats there prices  surprised they haven't gone under yet!!

I picked up a 300 watt heater for 22.00 big ales had there brand for 50.00 
They had 180 gallon air pump that has 4 valves bought it for 22.00 big ales was like 60.00....

i buy my stuff on ebay now free shipping i dont have to leave my chair and shop with lousy customer service,or high gas prices.

Do not get my wrong i love to shop at pets mart went to big ales and they had some stuff fish quality was ok and decent prices.


----------



## penpal

they should take over that sad sight up in Brampton


----------



## Ctp416

penpal said:


> they should take over that sad sight up in Brampton


So true. I live 5 min. from that store and rather drive 30 min. to miss.


----------

